# New Feature : Private Message Gauge



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 6, 2002)

Now you can see at a quick glance just how full your PM box is.  Any problems, let me know here.  I'm going to me tweaking it over the next hour or 2....


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 8, 2002)

I like this feature! Thanks!


----------



## Matt Stone (Oct 9, 2002)

Neat feature, sure, but mine says I am 96+% full, but when I go in to check, read, or clear any messages it says that I have no messages to view...

What's up?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 9, 2002)

Make sure you are viewing all of them.  Also, check in the 'sent' items, and the 'message tracking' too.  Unless you tell it otherwise, it keeps track of what you sent and its 'read' status.

If you are certain its empty, but it still says full, let us know and we can nuke it for ya.


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 9, 2002)

for some reason, my message tracking feature stopped working... dunno why. I didn't change any settings, but after I send a PM, my tracking folder still shows up empty.


----------

